# Woodgrain dash insert for '67 GTO



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Has anyone out there had any experience installing a new woodgrain dash insert on a 1967 GTO? Ames has one that you cement over existing material with contact cement. Has this worked out well for anyone? Thanks for any replies with experiences.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

I would suggest removing the old material with 3M adhesive remover. I have a left over woodgrain dash insert that I didn't use on my 67. If your interested, PM me an offer.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

Randy, I PM'd you an offer yesterday.

Thanks, Paul


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Thanks for the offer, I went to retrieve the insert and someone had stacked boxes on top of it, it is now scratched and is unusable.


----------



## ppurfield001 (Jan 21, 2008)

OK, back to Ames or OPGI. Regards.


----------

